# Car purchase, new or 2nd hand



## Alanzo

Hi to whom so ever,
I'm new so please forgive.
I wish to buy a car, I'm aware that if I buy 'new' in the name of a Thai friend I can get a gov't rebate of 100,000 THB after one year. Keep car for 5 etc.
Online from UK I cannot find prices of new cars easily or used cars.
Can anyone advise please. Surely the Gov't. rebate has reduced used car prices? Can I get any guarantee with a used car?
Any help appreciated, sorry if this is a threadbare thread. I do not know how to search subjects, yet.
Right, enough about my ignorance.
Thanks in anticipation, Alanzo


----------



## Song_Si

*Used cars sales online*

Some websites for used cars - note are in Thai, but we are in Thailand!
Will provide you with an overview of used car prices

One2Car
ThaiCar
Thailand UsedCar
UsedCarsThailand
BahtSold (English)
Talarod


2 october 2012 news item on new car rebate scheme

Tax rebates begin under first-car scheme


----------



## JustChris

I bought a second hand BMW for a lot less than the cheapest new car rebate included and have never had any trouble. I guess it depends on where you live and where you will be travelling. When we go on holiday we usually fly and rent a car and when we are home we mostly use motorcycles unless we go shopping or take the children somewhere. I really hate to spend money on fuel and since I ride a motorcycle I save about 8,000 baht per month and of course it's a lot greener.


----------



## Alanzo

JustChris said:


> I bought a second hand BMW for a lot less than the cheapest new car rebate included and have never had any trouble. I guess it depends on where you live and where you will be travelling. When we go on holiday we usually fly and rent a car and when we are home we mostly use motorcycles unless we go shopping or take the children somewhere. I really hate to spend money on fuel and since I ride a motorcycle I save about 8,000 baht per month and of course it's a lot greener.


Thanks for your reply Chris,
I wonder where I can get 2nd hand car price guidance, perhaps just by looking?
I take your point re motorcycling, I do so for shortish journeys, with all the benefits you describe.
I live mainly in Kanchanaburi province, assessing the market prices could be fun there. If I bought in BKK, & got a warranty, it might prove worthless due to distance / time restraints.
I'd appreciate any further observations from you, you've been there.
Again, thanks Alan


----------



## JustChris

I wish I could give you some more advice Alan but other than buying a used Euro car like a BMW or Bean I'm not sure what is available. BMW does offer extended warranties it's just a matter of having them check out the car before you buy it, they also offer roadside assistance for a very small fee a year.


----------



## Newforestcat

Thai govt rebate will only be big on small or family cars, so I was told. I am Thai but I don't think Thai cars are that safe. 2nd hand imported cars are possibly better. Some Thai banks do auction off some on a regular basis. Google 'Thai banks', they have English texts! I do think you need to know what you are doing with this kind of purchase though.

WHY risk the whole car for 100000 Baht. I would only trust very few people with my money, because I am worried about losing good friends! Also don't commit on something you do not really understand. Everything you sign away needs to be looked at. Well, once your money goes to your friend's account, that is it. I admire you for trusting someone that much and wish I had good experiences doing the same in the past.

All the best!


----------



## Alanzo

JustChris said:


> I wish I could give you some more advice Alan but other than buying a used Euro car like a BMW or Bean I'm not sure what is available. BMW does offer extended warranties it's just a matter of having them check out the car before you buy it, they also offer roadside assistance for a very small fee a year.


Thanks Chris,
I've not heard of a 'Bean'
Your advice is helpful, again cheers - Alan


----------



## Alanzo

Newforestcat said:


> Thai govt rebate will only be big on small or family cars, so I was told. I am Thai but I don't think Thai cars are that safe. 2nd hand imported cars are possibly better. Some Thai banks do auction off some on a regular basis. Google 'Thai banks', they have English texts! I do think you need to know what you are doing with this kind of purchase though.
> 
> WHY risk the whole car for 100000 Baht. I would only trust very few people with my money, because I am worried about losing good friends! Also don't commit on something you do not really understand. Everything you sign away needs to be looked at. Well, once your money goes to your friend's account, that is it. I admire you for trusting someone that much and wish I had good experiences doing the same in the past.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Cat?
Thanks for your reply. Good advice, eligible cars are under 1500cc
Surely makes like Nissan, Honda & Toyota, made in Thailand are ok?
Re money risk, you are correct, fortunately with this lady I have experience which demonstrates she is honest & trustworthy with me.
Thanks for your wisdom, I'd welcome any further comments,
Thanks again, Alan


----------



## Song_Si

Here is a news article from 2011 when this scheme was announced: my understanding (though it is not clearly stated here) is the 100,000 baht rebate is the maximum, based upon 10% of the maximum qualifying purchase price of 1 million, and that eg a 600,000 baht car would qualify for 60,000 baht rebate - not 100,000. 



> *First-time car buyer tax cut approved*
> Published: *13/09/2011* at 04:54 PM
> 
> The cabinet on Tuesday approved an excise tax deduction for first-time car buyers as proposed by the Finance Ministry.
> 
> The scheme takes effect from Oct 1, deputy government spokesman Chalitrat Chantharubeksa said.
> 
> The excise tax deduction scheme is intended for first-time car buyers who purchase vehicles between Oct 1, 2011 and Dec 31, 2012.
> The vehicles must have an engine capacity of not more than 1,500cc or be double-cab pick-up trucks with an unlimited engine capacity but a price not exceeding one million baht per unit.
> The vehicles must be manufactured in Thailand.
> Buyers must be 21 years of age or more and can seek a refund of the excise tax deduction up to one year after the purchase, but the refund must not exceed 100,000 baht.
> The tax refund payments will begin on Oct 1, 2012.
> Buyers are required to retain ownership of the new vehicle for at least five years.


and from 5 October 2012:



> *Auto market gears up for tough Q4*
> Published: *5/10/2012* at 02:08 AM
> 
> *Competition in the automobile market will likely intensify towards year-end as people rush to beat the Dec 31 deadline of the first-time car buyer scheme.*
> 
> Earlier Mitsubishi announced it will step up production of its Mirage eco-cars by 50% to 6,000 a month in the fourth quarter on strongly escalating demand.
> 
> Honda, Thailand's second-largest passenger car company, will also step into the fray this quarter after confirming it will introduce a small sedan with an engine size of 1,200cc and which qualifies for the first-time car-buyer scheme.
> 
> Sureethip La-ongthong, the marketing director at Mazda Sales (Thailand) said Mazda has made preparations and informed its dealerships to advise customers carefully and ensure the accuracy of qualified-name lists in order to avoid any problems afterwards.
> 
> Customers ordering now will receive their vehicles in January.
> 
> "We urge customers to place orders sooner than usual and prepare the documents for submission before the year-end period, when the traffic will become very tight. If customers don' submit the documents in time, then there will be no excise tax rebate," said Ms Sureethip.


----------



## Newforestcat

Hi Alan

Although I love fast cars and Topgear, I only drive small cars in the UK. My first was a Nissan Micra which was very similar to Nissan March. My brother who is a mechanic and a mad inventor told me to stay away from mini cars in Thailand. Seen a few in fatal accidents near here, they flipped and rolled off the road killing all in the cars. I am no expert and it is his opinion. He said for the price of a small car, it is unlikely to be fitted with all EU standard safety bits, the shapes of the cars are dangerous. Maybe true, but if you are careful and lucky, you will be fine. I think on Thai roads, most of the time, it is someone else acting like an idiot that injures you or worse. I don't feel unsafe in my brother classic pickup that he had worked on for years, it is fast enough and uses not much petrol.


----------



## JustChris

Alanzo said:


> Thanks Chris,
> I've not heard of a 'Bean'
> Your advice is helpful, again cheers - Alan


Yeah, that was a typo I meant a Benz


----------



## intocars

looking for a car in Thailand check out www dot motors .co .th its not only in Thai but in English also.


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Have you looked at buying from a bank they have many which have been taken back after payment defaults


----------

